
How I used lies about a cartoon to prove history is meaningless on the internet - hebleb
http://www.geek.com/news/how-i-used-lies-about-a-cartoon-to-prove-history-is-meaningless-on-the-internet-1656188/
======
kbenson
I find this all slightly terrifying. I've often wondered how easy it would be
to create a few fake references for something and start spreading
misinformation. I'm fairly certain there have been cases where Wikipedia has
referenced sources that were themselves sourced from Wikipedia.

